# Corel knockout



## exudos (18. September 2002)

Helft mir doch bitte wie kann ich mit Corel KnockOut Glas und schatten freistellen und ich weiß das dieses Thema nicht ganz genau reinpaßt. Btte gebt mir einen tipp.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. September 2002)

GrafikArea->Sonstige Grafik-Programme.
Hier nochmal der Link.

Übrigens, wenn du weißt , dass es hier nicht reinpasst, warum postest dud eine Frage dann nicht direkt im oben genannten Bereich?


----------

